# Invitation Letter



## harishchakku (Oct 7, 2016)

Hi ,

I have a total of 60 points and have submitted my EOI for class 190 on 27-Jul-2016 and still not received the invitation.Could you please advice if it is normal to not receive an invitation for so long ?


Thanks!


----------

